# What grill is this?



## nemets (Jul 4, 2004)

Does anybody know what grill is this?anx
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6755&item=2484266056

Thanx!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6755&item=2484266056


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stock grille/hood.......thats a G20 P11


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if you want that grill for the sentra please check out my website


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Liu sells an Infinity Style grille. Go to http://LiuspeedTuning.com


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey,I already have the chromed Infiniti grill for the B14,....i was inquiriing on the exact grill that is in the first link of this thread,..... does anyone know if that is the exact one they offer for the 95-99 sentra?? thanx :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sorry mayn
but its not a sentra
its a G20...and its just a painted stock grill from, you guessed it, a G20


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

*Thnx!!*

Dude thank you sooooo much for the tid bit of information,....I was going nuts thinking that was for a B 14,.....I still think it looks sweet!!! I wish i could make my sentra look like that,.....well anyways much Mahalo for the response!! :cheers:


----------



## nemets (Jul 4, 2004)

LIUSPEED, yeah I want that grill, but on your website I've found only Infinity Style Chrome Grille
http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/products/b14_chrgrille.html

It's not the same what is on the picture.

Anyway it looks very nice. I wish I could have it on my 200SX
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/647376


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

nemets said:


> LIUSPEED, yeah I want that grill, but on your website I've found only Infinity Style Chrome Grille
> http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/products/b14_chrgrille.html
> 
> It's not the same what is on the picture.
> ...



Thats not a grill. its a hood. look at it closely, its molded into the hood. id say its a one-off piece.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Noooo... that is a STOCK P11 GRILLE WITH THE SLATS PAINTED BLACK. Nothing custom other than some paint.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^exactly what i was gonna say.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sno said:


> ^exactly what i was gonna say.



too late, cuz i said it first!  

also, the lucino grille looks NOTHING like the G20 grille and IMO, the lucino type grille does not look good on usdm sentras because it doesnt flow with the car's lines


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> too late, cuz i said it first!
> 
> also, the lucino grille looks NOTHING like the G20 grille and IMO, the lucino type grille does not look good on usdm sentras because it doesnt flow with the car's lines


is that the chrome one you're talking about? if so, i don't like that grill. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sno said:


> is that the chrome one you're talking about? if so, i don't like that grill. :thumbdwn:



yea, its that chrome one


----------



## roneto (Dec 9, 2003)

why is this **** telling people that it is a 200sx for 2 or 4 doors body kit it looks like hes trying to rip some one off :dumbass: that is clearly a infinity G20 with a painted factory grill. what a ***


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

roneto said:


> why is this **** telling people that it is a 200sx for 2 or 4 doors body kit it looks like hes trying to rip some one off :dumbass: that is clearly a infinity G20 with a painted factory grill. what a ***


expecially conserdering that a 4 door 200sx is actully a sentra.


----------

